# Hello! Better to be on a forum than completely alone.



## loneliness (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, everyone.

As the username probably shows, I am a pretty lonely person. I battle a lot with anxious thoughts and social anxiety. Making friends and meeting people is hard (especially with Covid). I also have OCD which can affect my mood greatly, as I get really irritable when my routine is shifted or things aren't how they should be.

I hope this place can help to ease the pain a little, even if I only post on occasion. Nice to meet you all. I can't promise I'll be interesting, but I'll try my best.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello @loneliness 
  to the forum. Our members are friendly and supportive. It's nice to meet you


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @loneliness . Nice to meet you.


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, @loneliness I'm a fellow newcomer .

I've spent only a very small amount of time here so far, but I can tell you this is one of the most welcoming communities full of people that are very easy to talk to, you will feel right at home here


----------



## Foxy (Mar 18, 2021)

We're  so happy you joined our forum family. Its easy to make online friends here so you're  in good company.


----------



## mist (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome aboard


----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Welf (Mar 19, 2021)

Its nice to meet you. 
And not interesting? I have yet to meet someone that is not interesting. We all have our stories and our experiences. Things we like. Things we love. Things we are not happy about and things we hate. 

When you are ready and ok with it I would love to hear some of your things. 

Welcome here.


----------



## Gibby (Mar 19, 2021)

A big warm welcome to you !


----------



## Spice (Mar 19, 2021)

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## loneliness (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you for all making me feel at home.


----------



## Welf (Mar 20, 2021)

I am so happy to read this. In my book you are home here.


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Pitszal (Mar 20, 2021)

You came to the right place We are all ready to help!!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 22, 2021)

@loneliness !


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 23, 2021)

loneliness said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> As the username probably shows, I am a pretty lonely person. I battle a lot with anxious thoughts and social anxiety. Making friends and meeting people is hard (especially with Covid). I also have OCD which can affect my mood greatly, as I get really irritable when my routine is shifted or things aren't how they should be.
> 
> I hope this place can help to ease the pain a little, even if I only post on occasion. Nice to meet you all. I can't promise I'll be interesting, but I'll try my best.


Welcome aboard, I'm Caroline friendly resident Ozzie and mother of one little cutie.


----------



## Kyng (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome aboard, loneliness! I hope you enjoy this place, and you can make some friends  .


----------



## willowtigger (Mar 25, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 25, 2021)

loneliness said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> As the username probably shows, I am a pretty lonely person. I battle a lot with anxious thoughts and social anxiety. Making friends and meeting people is hard (especially with Covid). I also have OCD which can affect my mood greatly, as I get really irritable when my routine is shifted or things aren't how they should be.
> 
> I hope this place can help to ease the pain a little, even if I only post on occasion. Nice to meet you all. I can't promise I'll be interesting, but I'll try my best.


In other forums I generally send a list of 'fun' questions to break the ice, but maybe we can leave that to another thread. I find people fascinating as we're all individuals with different values and interests. You may well be surprised how much of a value you are too people once they start hearing about you.


----------



## loneliness (Mar 28, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> In other forums I generally send a list of 'fun' questions to break the ice, but maybe we can leave that to another thread. I find people fascinating as we're all individuals with different values and interests. You may well be surprised how much of a value you are too people once they start hearing about you.


I'm always open to some questions






Thanks everyone for all the welcomes. It is nice to feel a part of somewhere.


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 29, 2021)

loneliness said:


> I'm always open to some questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe we could open a thread of ask the member.... Asking questions and finding out what they're passionate about and things they like and dislike?


----------



## kikipetie (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Catsmother (Mar 29, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> maybe we could open a thread of ask the member.... Asking questions and finding out what they're passionate about and things they like and dislike?


Yeah. Feel free to start one


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi loneliness  Welcome to the forum


----------

